# native orchid site videos



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2015)

last year I started collecting videos of the orchid sites i've been to. they are not all cypripediums but since most have cyps and these are more related to 'native orchids' in general, i'll post them here and maybe link to other pages.
all videos will have been taken from my phone and are not edited; my computer is old enough that the frame rate is too high from my phone to view properly

here is my first, from jam bog in german ny. this is last year before the orchids were up, but the birds were singing as well as a few frogs, and you can see what the site looks like

http://cnyos.org/exdisp/video/jambog.MOV
view around jam bog, floating sphagnum pitcher plants, has southern twayblade orchids, northern white fringed orchids
grass pinks, rose pogonias, round and spatulate leaved sundew plus tamaracks and other bog/poor fen plants

http://cnyos.org/exdisp/video/cypkent1.MOV
this is the first of three videos of the cypripedium kentuckiense site

http://cnyos.org/exdisp/video/cypkent2.MOV
second of same site


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2015)

The Cyps are larger than I thought. Cool stuff.

How were the biting insects?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2015)

At jam bog there are very few; at the kentuckiense site there were a few but not too bad. Last year there were a bit more but it was cooler this time

Yes, Kentuckiense is really large

I'll post the northern yellow video next, must have skipped that one 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice to see those wonderful places. It has been so long since I stood in a quaking bog… I look forward to the C. parvi vid. Thanks!

I did have a bit of trouble viewing the them however - the video and sound not synching well. Did you compress them or are they full on files?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2015)

They are straight from my phone, I haven't changed anything. My computer is too old to be able to view them and edit because my the frame rate is too high. If I view them on my phone again it moves smoothly but the video clogs up when viewed on my computer. Is this what is happening when you try to watch them?



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Charles, they aren't streaming correctly - video is stop/start, and audio and video are out of synch as well.

I suspect this is a bandwidth problem, specifically the bitrate. Too much info traveling through the wire to get a good flow. The solution is to compress the video.


----------

